# What's the name of the loose minerals?



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I think my Nubian doe is not getting enough copper. She started loosing fur when it started getting cold (about 3 week ago). Neither of my other two are having this problem.

I went to Tractor and Supply and asked about loose minerals. The said something about minerals for cattle. I didn't want to get it just in case. They also suggested the goat mineral bucket, but from what I have read it doesn't supply enough copper. So, what is the name of the bag of minerals (at Tractor and Supply) that is proper for my goats?


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

The one I buy at Tractor Supply is made by Manna Pro and comes in an orange bag. It just says Goat Mineral on it. Sometimes I have a hard time finding one that doesn't have a hole in it though


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I read somewhere that the minerals used for cattle where good for goats.....I cant be sure though .
I use Manna Pro too , my girls love it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't use the cattlel mineral from TSC. It is not a quality one. If you are going to TSC get the loose goat mineral in the small orange bag that does just say "Goat Mineral" on it. It is an 8 lb bag.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Manna Pro all the way! She may also need to be copper bolused.. We actually give a shot called mulitmin that did WONDERS for our copper deficient doe.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I also use the manna pro for my loose minerals and I also give them a dumor goat block but going to be switching over to the sweetlix brand for the block eventually.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I went to tractor supply here yesterday to buy some more manna pro goat mineral and theyve changed the color of the bag to burgandy..Its on sale here for 7.99...regular 9.99..(8lb bag)


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

So, copper boluses are injectables or are they like pouch packets they swallow? What is the name for those? I asked about that, too. The girl must have been new, she didn't know. Are those goat specific? Can I buy injecting syringes at TSC or do I need to get them at a vet? Can they be reused?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I use Cargill Right now Onyx for my goats, they also have free choice baking soda. I also have a Kent Energilass goat tub for them.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

Purina minerals has copper.. my goats love it..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

kiddoe...you can get syringes at TSC... And I would also get the Manna Pro Goat mineral, most TSC's carry it. Definately better than the Producers Pride Range mineral for cattle.
Copper Boluses( by mouth) are available by mail order, Santa Cruz animal health has started carrying the 2 gram copper bolus for goats, most of us however weigh out and use those made by Copasure for cattle.


----------

